# TheWinningTicket.net Best paid and free tips



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 7, 2014)

We are a team of three people that offer you the best paid and free tips on market at the lowest price possible.A month cost just 50 euro.And this is not all,We alsohave 2 more package 2-weeks :30euro and 1 week 20 euro.And also we use for pay PayPal the only method of payment that can offer your the chace to get your money back if you don't like our tips. For more come to TheWinningTicket.net

Today free tips
Plzen-Petrolul Ploiesti
Pick 1
Odd 1.60


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 8, 2014)

Plzen-Petrolul Ploiesti  LOSE

*FREE TIPS

Reims-PSG       2
Shelbourne-Cobh Ramblers     1
Odd 1.85*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 9, 2014)

*

Lille-Metz      1
Jong PSV-Achilles 29   1

Odd 2.30

VISIT OUR SITE FOR MORE PICKS.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 10, 2014)

YESTERDAY TICKET LOST

*TODAY WE HAVE MORE TIPS

TENNIS
Matosevic-Mannarino  
Pick 1 
Odd 1.78*

*FOR THE OTHER TIPS COME TO OUR WEBSITE. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 11, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
3 TIPS WIN 
1 TIPS LOST

TODAY WE HAVE MORE TIPS

Asian Handicap
FC Brasov - Otelul Galati 
Pick: FC Brasov -0.5
Odd 1.75

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## steveharris (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you give tips on boxing too?


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry we don't have tips on boxing.


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 12, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
2 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE TIPS

Asian Handicap
Luton - Swindon
Pick: Swindon +0
Odd 2

There is one more free tip in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 13, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
3 TIPS WON
0 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE FREE TIPS

Asian Handicap
Leixoes - Olhanense
Pick: Olhanense +0.5
Odd 1.90

There are more free tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 14, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
1 TIPS WON
1 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE FREE TIPS

Asian Handicap
Leon - Pumas
Pick: Leon -0.75
Odd 2.08

There are more free tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 15, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
1 TIPS WON
0 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE FREE TIPS


Derry City - Cork City 
Pick: UNDER 2.5
Odd 1.72

There are more free tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 16, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
5 TIPS WON
5 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE FREE TIPS


Blackpool - Blackburn
Pick: 2
Odd:1.74

There are more free tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 17, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
7 TIPS WON
5 TIPS LOST


TODAY WE HAVE MORE FREE TIPS

ASA Tg. Mures - Concordia Chiajna
Pick:ASA Tg. Mures 
Odd:  1.87

There are more free tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it http://TheWinningTicket.net*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 18, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS

ASA Tg. Mures - Concordia Chiajna
Pick:ASA Tg. Mures 
Odd:  1.87

Result 2-0 WIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Universitatea Cluj - FC Brasov
Pick:Universitatea Cluj 
Odd:  2.02

There are more  tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 19, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS

Universitatea Cluj - FC Brasov
Pick:Universitatea Cluj 
Odd:  2.02

Result 1-1 LOSE*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 19, 2014)

*TODAY  FREE TIPS

TENNIS-US OPEN
Bagnis F. (Arg)-Bolt A. 
Pick:Bolt A. 
Odd:  1.68

There are more  tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 20, 2014)

*
YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
*
*TENNIS-US OPEN*
*Bagnis F. (Arg)-Bolt A. *
*Pick:Bolt A. *
*Odd:  1.68*

*Result 2-0 LOSE*
*

TODAY  FREE TIPS

TENNIS-US OPEN
Fabbiano T.-Kudryavtsev A. 
Pick:-1.5 Sets  Kudryavtsev A. 
Odd:  2.05*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 21, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS

TENNIS-US OPEN
Fabbiano T.-Kudryavtsev A. 
Pick:-1.5 Sets  Kudryavtsev A. 
Odd:  2.05

Result 0-2 WIN*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 21, 2014)

*This are just our free tips.At paid tips we have won 14 and lost 6 with 8.38 units won till now.
So if you want to win money come to our site and if you don't like our tips you can get your money back.
Read more on our site http://TheWinningTicket.net*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 23, 2014)

*FREE TIPS

Asian Handicap 
Nautico - America RN
Pick: America RN +0.75
Odd 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 24, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS

Asian Handicap 
Nautico - America RN
Pick: America RN +0.75
Odd 1.75
Result 2-1 Half-Lost



TODAY  FREE TIPS

Mexico    
Pumas - Tijuana  
Pick: UNDER 2.25
Odd:  1.95*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 25, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS

Mexico    
Pumas - Tijuana  
Pick: UNDER 2.25
Odd:  1.95
Result 1-1 WON*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 25, 2014)

*TODAY  FREE TIPS

Finland     
FC Inter-KuPS    
Pick: FC Inter -0.25
Odd:  2.19*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 26, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
Finland     
Mexico    
FC Inter-KuPS    
Pick: FC Inter -0.25
Odd:  2.19
Result 0-0 LOST


TODAY  FREE TIPS

England  
Swansea-Rotherham  
Pick: Swansea
Odd:  1.50*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 27, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
England  
Swansea-Rotherham  
Pick: Swansea
Odd:  1.50
Result 1-0 WIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

England  
Bradford - Leeds 
Pick: Over 2.5 goals
Odd:  2.05

There are more  tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it. *


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 29, 2014)

*England 
Bradford - Leeds 
Pick: Over 2.5 goals
Odd: 2.05*
*Result 2-1 Win*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 29, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
Danemark
Aarhus - Fredericia
Pick: 1
Odd:  1.65
Result 2-1 WIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Romania
Ceahlaul - Concordia
Pick: 1
Odd:  2.20

There are more  tips in our website. Please, visit us to check it http://TheWinningTicket.net.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 30, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
Romania
Ceahlaul - Concordia
Pick: 1
Odd:  2.20

Result 2-0 WIN*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Aug 31, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
France
Lorient - Guingamp 
Pick:1
ODD: 2.10

Result 4-0 WIN

From tomorrow is start a new month,so buy right now a package from us to start receive tips from tommorow.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 1, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
Sweden
IFK Göteborg - Kalmar
Pick:1
ODD: 1.75

Result 2-0 WIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Argentina
Arsenal S. - Banfield
Pick:Under 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.65

August is finish and we have a 62% win with 6.83 units won.Buy a pocket of tips for the next month to win with us.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 2, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
Argentina
Arsenal S. - Banfield
Pick:Under 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.65

Result 1-0 WIN*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 2, 2014)

*TODAY  FREE TIPS

NORTHERN IRELAND
Cliftonville - Linfield 
Pick:Over 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 3, 2014)

*YESTERDAY FREE TIPS
NORTHERN IRELAND
Cliftonville - Linfield 
Pick:Over 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.75

Result 0-0 Lose


TODAY  FREE TIPS

BELGIUM
Bruxelles - Tubize
Pick:Under 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 4, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
BELGIUM
Bruxelles - Tubize
Pick:Under 2.5 goals
ODD: 1.75

Result 1-0 Win


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Iceland
Leiknir - Throttur
Pick:Leiknir
ODD: 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 6, 2014)

*Iceland
Leiknir - Throttur
Pick:Leiknir
ODD: 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 6, 2014)

*Promotion for new customers

Subscribe a month for only 10 euro

This payment is for prevent the people to abuse to our tips buy subscribe just by email.So with 10 Euro anyone can verify our tips.
Attention! Just one subscribe per person. 
http://TheWinningTicket.net.
*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 7, 2014)

*TODAY  FREE TIPS

Brazil
Internacional - Figueirense 
Pick:1
ODD: 1.50*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 8, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Brazil
Internacional - Figueirense 
Pick:1
ODD: 1.50

Result 2-3 Lose


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Ireland
Dundalk-Derry City
Pick:1
ODD: 1.50*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 9, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Ireland
Dundalk-Derry City
Pick:1
ODD: 1.50

Result 5-0 Win


TODAY  FREE TIPS

England
Southport-Kidderminster  
Pick:Over 2.5
ODD: 1.90

Don't forget our promotion for new customers :1 Month at only 10 Euro.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 10, 2014)

*
YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
England
Southport-Kidderminster  
Pick:Over 2.5
ODD: 1.90

Result 1-0 Lose


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Brazil
Botafogo RJ - Sao Paulo 
PickNB  2 
ODD: 1.70*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 12, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Brazil
Cruzeiro - Bahia
Pick: Over 2.5
ODD: 1.85

Result 2-1 wIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Czech Republic
Slavia Prag - Brno
Pick: Over 2.5
ODD: 2.15*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 13, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Czech Republic
Slavia Prag - Brno
Pick: Over 2.5
ODD: 2.15

Result 1-3 wIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Slovenia
Maribor - NK Krka
Pick: Over 2.5
ODD: 1.50*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 14, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Slovenia
Maribor - NK Krka
Pick: Over 2.5
ODD: 1.50


Result 2-0 wIN


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Norway
Start - Stabaek
Pick: 1
ODD: 1.85

Don't forget our promotion for new customers :1 Month at only 10 Euro.*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 15, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Norway
Start - Stabaek
Pick: 1
ODD: 1.85

Result 2-3 lOSE


TODAY  FREE TIPS

Netherlands
Jong FC Twente - Jong PSV 
Pick: 1 DND
ODD: 1.75*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 17, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Netherlands
Jong FC Twente - Jong PSV 
Pick: 1 DND
ODD: 1.75

Result 0-0 void


TODAY  FREE TIPS
Portugal
Freamunde - Leixoes 
Pick: 1 
ODD: 2.00*


----------



## TheWinningTicket.net (Sep 19, 2014)

*YESTERDAY  FREE TIPS
Portugal
Freamunde - Leixoes 
Pick: 1 
ODD: 2.00

Result 2-0 Win


TODAY  FREE TIPS
CZECH REPUBLIC
Mlada Boleslav - Teplice 
Pick: 1 DNB
ODD: 1.70*


----------

